# Quepos, Costa Rica Fishing trip Jan 7-14



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Our entire family took a trip to the Quepos, Manuel Antonio area of Costa Rica. This was my first time fishing in Costa Rica, as I have fished Mexico, Guatemala and Panama. There is a company from Tallahassee, www.queposcharters.com that has a boat named the Moonwalker and rental in Quepos, they were able to put the entire trip together for us (fishing, tours, accommodations). We fished 2 days (first day 5 for 5 on sailfish) and finished with a double header. It was a late afternoon bite on the first day, did not see a fish until 1:30 pm, caught 5 in the next 2.5 hours. It was a full moon that day.The 2nd fishing day we were 10 for 11 on sailfish. We jumped our first fish off 5 minutes after putting lines in the water, and then proceeded to go 10 for 10 the rest of the day. Again ending the day with a double header. 

After seeing the results of fishing circle hooks, I have made up my mind to make the switch to circles, this summer as we fish in the northern Gulf of Mexico out of Destin, FL. You can’t argue with 15 for 16. Franklin the Captain and his mates Dempsey and Roberto were outstanding. Dempsey humored me all day with my many questions and even went over in detail the circle hook set up they use and how to rig the ballyhoos. They even let me film so I would have it when I returned.

As a family we also zip lined, white water rafted, visited the national park in Manuel Antonio, it was an absolute blast. If you have a family or group of friends that like being outdoors, Costa Rica is an awesome place. I hope to go back soon.

After seeing other people put videos together with their go pro cameras, we got one for Christmas. They are awesome. But I must warn you that having a go pro can be hazardous to your health. As I guy pushing 50, I was whitewater rafting, jumping off cliffs into the water and zip lining with it just to see the cool shots it can take. I know the Captain thought we were crazy when we asked if we could get in the water to film the fish. My nephew who is going into the navy in March, and my niece’s husband put on mask and fins and got in the water with them to shoot the video. The footage was awesome. My nephew who was on the trip put this video together. The original soundtrack he used was much better than this one, but I guess You Tube has a problem with copyrighted music?? LOL Hope everyone enjoys.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Very cool!!!!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great post! Cool video. I can't say enough nice things about Costa Rica. It is a great place to go. When do we get to see the OLD MAN FOOTAGE?


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's a little white water stuff. Still need to clip out some of the zip line and cliff jumping. I hung with 20 somethings pretty well LOL.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Great video. Costa Rica is an awesome place.


----------

